# Must-haves for this fall/winter??



## Ms.Lulu (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi ladies! I could really use some advice on some good staple items for the fall/winter.
  	I am on a budget right now so I have to choose wisely what I need! lol This year I bought my first cognac boots and I love them!! I tend to dress simple and accesorize with jewelry and scarves.
  	I definitely don't need any more flats, I have enough of those! I own a black peacoat, I have enough nice jeans, scarves and thats basically it for winter. Anything else you can't really live without in the winter?? I guess I am looking for some more "dressier" clothes because I tend to get a lot of casual items...I basically don't have much to wear when I go out with friends for a drink, the club or somewhere where I should dress a little nicer.
  	Oh, and I should probably say that I live in Northern California so it doesn't get incredibly cold over here!

  	Thank you ladies for your help!


----------



## kimmietrinh (Nov 14, 2010)

Not entirely sure of your tastes, but here is what I can't live without in the fall/winter. Pencil skirts, dressier blouses/tunics, little black dresses, satin/silky material  coats, those cardigans that cascades in the front, sweater dresses...Choosing the right top will make you look dressier with or without jeans.


----------



## hilaryrose (Nov 14, 2010)

I work at J.Crew and we are showing a lot of sequin/glitter tops right now. You don't have to overdo it with them like ~some~ customers but they're great for dressing up a pair of jeans for going out, or for a holiday party etc


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 25, 2010)

Pencil skirts, court shoes, boots, skinny jeans, scarves and warm dresses.


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

Sweater dresses! Boots (including ankle boots). Oh, and leggings/tights!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 4, 2010)

I love scarves and boots!  They're great ways to dress up a look or to make a plain coat look fabulous!


----------



## Cupid (Dec 5, 2010)

-Tights (I prefer them over leggings)
  	-Pencil skirts
  	-Scarves
  	-Convertible mittens (mittens to fingerless gloves)
  	-Infinity scarves (they can't slide off..hehe)
  	-LEG WARMERS! (great to wear under jeans and boots)
  	-Knee high socks
  	-Rain boots
  	-Long sleeve shirts (from F21)
  	-Thermal shirts
  	-Hoodies
  	-Berets
  	-Riding boots


----------

